

Orders of magnitude - kia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orders_of_magnitude_%28numbers%29

======
greenyoda
This reminded me of the famous short film, "Powers of Ten" (9 minutes long),
which depicts the universe over scales spanning 40 orders of magnitude. Note
that the film was made with 1968 technology.

The film can be seen here: <http://www.powersof10.com/film>

